# Dtg for a Hobby/Business



## gritts (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey folks,
I have been knocking around with Tshirts (on..mostly off) for a couple of years now. Used to screen print some things for local events with my 2 color Rjennings press. However, I have been often tempted to buy a 2nd hand DTG printer. I am a cartoonist & like to do gameday stuff, think the setup & mess with screen printing is not for me...Does anyone have any advice on buying used DTGs or getting into the DTG business?
I have seen a fair amount of discouraging remarks from people who have trouble with them. Do I invest in something like a brother or Hm-1...or try to get by with a Kiosk? thanks...Gritts


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is my advice... unless you are doing it almost every day, don't even think about white ink. Only do CMYK or dual CMYK. White ink will not be worth it based on only using it periodically. Just my opinion. 

Mark


----------



## gritts (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks Mark!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a problem. Just look at the different DTG forums here and you will see how much more effort and time when you start using white ink. Don't under estimate the pretreatment part.

Mark


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

DTG as a hobby is one expensive hobby!


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

What mark said. White ink needed to print on dark shirts increases the complexity of dtg by 200%. Along with an equal expense.


----------

